# Four Spot Chaser Dragonfly



## Lez325 (Dec 14, 2021)

Taken in October

Sony a7Riv + Sony 100-400mmmG lens and Sony 1.4x Teleconverter

f8- 1/2000th sec ISO 400 hand held 








I love Dragons 


Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 14, 2021)

Very good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 14, 2021)

Very nice shot, great color. Been awhile since I've taken a shot of a dragonfly.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice shot, great color. Been awhile since I've taken a shot of a dragonfly.


 Thank you Kirk- As the weather hear has deteriorated and getting out is a bit of a bind- I'm looking through some Summer files  to see if I have anything to post


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 15, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Thank you Kirk- As the weather hear has deteriorated and getting out is a bit of a bind- I'm looking through some Summer files  to see if I have anything to post


Good luck with that. I got into my old hard drive last night to look for old pics that I hadn't edited yet or were candidates for re-editing and it appears that none of them were candidates for either. Apparently they were all from a time period when I couldn't take a good picture to save my life (too dark) and it didn't help that my Canon 80D hadn't been micro adjusted yet. It was back focusing 6 spots at the time. 😖


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 15, 2021)

Wonderfully done! Very nice comp!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 16, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Good luck with that. I got into my old hard drive last night to look for old pics that I hadn't edited yet or were candidates for re-editing and it appears that none of them were candidates for either. Apparently they were all from a time period when I couldn't take a good picture to save my life (too dark) and it didn't help that my Canon 80D hadn't been micro adjusted yet. It was back focusing 6 spots at the time. 😖


Not had a lot of time to do that as yet I have 2 x 2TB SSD external Hard drives with images on- most un-edited lol 


jeffashman said:


> Wonderfully done! Very nice comp!


Thank you Jeff 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 16, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Not had a lot of time to do that as yet I have 2 x 2TB SSD external Hard drives with images on- most un-edited lol
> 
> Thank you Jeff
> 
> Les


You could edit old pics all winter long without a problem with 4 TB but that could get boring being couped up all the time. I think your macro lens could provide some interesting outdoor shots around the yard, keeping you just steps away from the warmth of the home. I'd like to see some macro shots of icicles and snowflakes. I don't see those things anymore living here in Florida, would be nice.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 17, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> You could edit old pics all winter long without a problem with 4 TB but that could get boring being couped up all the time. I think your macro lens could provide some interesting outdoor shots around the yard, keeping you just steps away from the warmth of the home. I'd like to see some macro shots of icicles and snowflakes. I don't see those things anymore living here in Florida, would be nice.




There must be over 1,000 un-edited images on one of the External SSD dives  Keep me busy for a while

I will do my best on the Ice and Snow images Kirk as and when we get snow and ice here- Its just foggy and wet at present Buddy 


Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> There must be over 1,000 un-edited images on one of the External SSD dives  Keep me busy for a while
> 
> I will do my best on the Ice and Snow images Kirk as and when we get snow and ice here- Its just foggy and wet at present Buddy
> 
> ...


Until then, how about some shots from your kitchen window of some soggy, unhappy looking birds.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Until then, how about some shots from your kitchen window of some soggy, unhappy looking birds.


 Hmm soggy birds?  I'll see what I can do


----------

